# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  How to compare values of two rows using cursor?

## nav_nav2000

Hello,

In my following simple code I am trying to compare the values of a column between the current row and the previous row and then out put the results if the values are same. How I can I do that? Also when I print the colum from first row and then from next row, why it is giving me the same result? Thanks.

Following is my code:

DECLARE 
                 @abc float,
                 @def datetime,

                 @abc2 float,
                 @def2 datetime


DECLARE  downTime SCROLL CURSOR  FOR
	select D_ABC, D_DEF   from tab1

OPEN downTime
   FETCH First FROM downTime INTO @abc,@def 
   FETCH NEXT FROM downTime INTO  @abc2,@def2 

   print @abc
   print @abc2


      WHILE (@@FETCH_STATUS=0)

        BEGIN   

               // Out here I want to print the rowID's of those rows where @abc = @abc2

       END
CLOSE downTime

----------


## skhanal

You need to have next set of FETCH NEXTs inside the while loop. Have you cheched the data in tab1, may be first two rows have same D_ABC values.

----------

